# My fairytale love



## bartje (Sep 6, 2011)

I knew it had to be good when I walked around this castle in 2007 for the first time.
Looking through windows and the keyhole, only seeing a tiny bit of the beauty which was hidden inside.

Imagine how frustrated I was after 5 times!
5 times no entry, just walking around, 
hoping that the beauty inside finally revealed to me.
5 times getting a plane, rent a car and hope for the best!
But I knew that one day I had to be lucky!

More at: www.urban-travel.org/the-fairytale-castle

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 7, 2011)

My god Bartje that's beautiful...........


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 7, 2011)

Every time I see your explores I wet my bl**dy self! Amazing man!!! thank you.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed well worth the wait, certainly has Moorish or a Turkish look to it


----------



## night crawler (Sep 7, 2011)

I really don't know what to say, Amazing.


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 7, 2011)

It shows that patients can pay off!

What an explore!


----------



## jonney (Sep 7, 2011)

truely awesome nuff said


----------



## King Al (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pics and find as always Bart!!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow and wow! Definitely has a moorish/Islamic look to it. Such beautiful and intricate decor.
Cheers Bart. Great stuff.


----------



## Raggy (Sep 10, 2011)

As already said, WOW! Looks like a wonderful place to explore.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 10, 2011)

Always good to see your reports Bartje, but I have to say this tops most of your finds by a long way, that is a stunning building!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 11, 2011)

On each and every photo i said...mine, mine, my room, my bath.....LOL gorgeous..


----------



## tattooed (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG! That place is absolutely beautiful


----------



## maximus (Sep 13, 2011)

What stunning interiors....beautiful

Lovely pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## JJ0063 (Sep 13, 2011)

This looks truly astonishing. Absolutely untouched. How on earth is it so clean and tidy in there? Doesn't look to be any damage, rubbish.. anything! Just amazing.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.
Well done mate. Incredible work.


----------



## Bluedragon (Sep 15, 2011)

What can i say except WOW!


----------



## corn_flake88 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my god!! That is amazing!!
Loving your photos! Thank you!


----------



## skeleton key (Sep 26, 2011)

"nothing further beyond", 
A palace for ur fairy tale indeed.
A stunning interior and quality photogaphs
Great post SK


----------



## Georgiegirl (Sep 26, 2011)

What a stunning location, amazingly beautiful


----------



## twiggy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

This place looks amazing  nice report


----------

